# Hi-Mohs Coat



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Has anyone seen this product yet?It looks amazing but at a starting price of £1,255.00 not the cheapest!

Also the g'zox products look interesting too!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Their is a number of different coatings out there. Gtc, C1, G´zox, Echelon, Aquamica, C3 and etc.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

From what i can gather, and i may be corrected on this it looks like a siloxane based chemical which will be similar to many other sealant available.

It could be the Zym0l of the sealant world or it could be a breakthrough. 

But there are other sealants based on similar tech at a lot less money than that.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Where can you get beautiful g'zox from.Just seems to be in asia or thailand i think?!


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

or where could i get someone similar whichs you guys think works amazing and is easy to get hold of?I tried that guy supplying nanolex and he never emailed me bk so i guess you cant get that either!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

H13BS M said:


> or where could i get someone similar whichs you guys think works amazing and is easy to get hold of?I tried that guy supplying nanolex and he never emailed me bk so i guess you cant get that either!


What guy did you try from Nanolex? Florian the owner of the company is a regular poster on the forum and an utmost professional, been using the Nanolex products for a while now and never had a problem getting return information.
Try a PM to him with your questions.:thumb:


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

i believe you and all i hear is how good they are, i would love some but i emailed him a while ago and never got bk to me.I just emailed him again from the nanolex website so hopefully he will.Heards its amazing stuff, so hopefully look forward to purchasing some!Cheers for the info gleammachine!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

H13BS M said:


> i believe you and all i hear is how good they are, i would love some but i emailed him a while ago and never got bk to me.I just emailed him again from the nanolex website so hopefully he will.Heards its amazing stuff, so hopefully look forward to purchasing some!Cheers for the info gleammachine!


Pm sent - sorry bout the hassle! And thanks Rob!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Seen Himohs coat on WAC didnt realsie it was that much money! ill stick to EGP!!!


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

tmlvaleting said:


> Seen Himohs coat on WAC didnt realsie it was that much money! ill stick to EGP!!!


lol-good shout bud!its crazy!!


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

I have G'Zox on my car for the past 10.5 months and I still get beading like this after every rain shower...










I might be old fashion and still prefers the traditional wax/sealant over Glass Coating but there's no denying the durability of G'Zox for those who like it's ease of maintenance! :thumb: ..more pic here


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> From what i can gather, and i may be corrected on this it looks like a siloxane based chemical which will be similar to many other sealant available.
> 
> It could be the Zym0l of the sealant world or it could be a breakthrough.
> 
> But there are other sealants based on similar tech at a lot less money than that.


I think it may be silane technology, not siloxane, although I could be wrong as our techs are far better at all this than me. Basically a covalent 'nano' coating along the lines of Gtechniq, Nanolex etc. That's just from what I could pick up from the illustrations of chemical bonds they use on their website (assuming they are accurate).

So basically, a Gtechniq style coating. It's not cheap - crystal laquers aren't. But they are tricky to apply and will suit pro application only rather than mass market. Doubt there is anything really new there. Silanes and siloxanes have been around since the 70s.


----------



## exssrerion (Nov 20, 2010)

In my country doesn't have HI-Mohs distributor.
Please tell me where I can buy HI-Mohs on online shop?


----------

